# which all-mountain/freestyle boots?



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

hello, I'm a intermediate level spanish snowboarder who wants to progress making some tricks all around the mountain. I still have my Burton Moto boots since I started in snowboar 6 years ago. But they are now like a chewing gum and I think it's time to change them for any other other boots stiffer and right for a all-mountain/freestyle riding.

I was looking this days and I find 32 the lashed, Salomon F20, Forum Kicker, Burton Ruler... I don't mind the price, I would like to buy some expecting to have them for many years. So if you have any suggestion about that ones or any other you tried it or know it, just let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

can't wait so hear what you guys think...i have the same problem


----------



## K_B (Nov 7, 2012)

Boots are ENTIRELY based on your personal preference and your own foot. It's impossible for someone to tell you what boot will be best, because the best boot for me could be the worst boot for you. 

My advice: go to the nearest shop and try on all the boots in the store. Coming from old motos, which are super soft, you may be interested in a mid-flexing boot. Something like the Burton Ambush or Ruler, or Nike Kaiju. For the most part, mid-to-high end boots will last, but all boots will break in and get softer over time.

I would suggest going to a shop, getting properly fitted for a boot, and trying on tons of boots until you find what you know fits you best.


----------

